# Are these the common orange lab?? Please help confirm to id!



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/10207607752 ... geCichlid#

Hi! Need help to id this orange one - some tell me it's a regular orange lab and some told me otherwise... need help to confirm pls?

Thanks lots
Lisa


----------



## Lopes (May 29, 2009)

I would say it looks like a zebra...


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

But it doesn't have obvious stripes.... hmmmm ...??


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Metriaclima estherae


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

There's yellow labs, not orange.

Looks like an M. estherae.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SinisterKisses said:


> There's yellow labs, not orange.
> 
> Looks like an M. estherae.


Agreed


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Although met. estherae are nick-named "red zebras" they don't actually have stripes (unless it's the blue X red variant, in which the blue colored males have some faint barring).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

iplaywithemotions said:


> Although met. estherae are nick-named "red zebras" they don't actually have stripes (unless it's the blue X red variant, in which the blue colored males have some faint barring).


They are called Zebras, because they were once thought a color morph of the species Metriaclima (used to be Pseudotropheus) zebra. They are part of the Zebra complex.


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah - got it now about Zebras!

Thanks lots everyone - learning so much within the week ....

What's the temperament for Zebras then? They as aggresive as the others and how do they fare with Tiger Barbs in the same tank?

Cheerio!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are far too aggressive to be kept in a 20 gallon aquarium.


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Fogelhund; but my zebra in this case isn't fighting with anyone ... does that mean all is well and i shouldn't overly worry?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

lizziewine said:


> Fogelhund; but my zebra in this case isn't fighting with anyone ... does that mean all is well and i shouldn't overly worry?


Raising a wolf cub with the lambs will work for a while. Tiger barbs are tough and feisty but in a tank with mbuna, they eventually disappear. Mbuna need a large aquarium with complex topography whether a 3-D background or a lot of piled up rocks.


----------

